# Adding dead sea mud to melt & pour?



## andreaeileen (Mar 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried adding dead sea mud to melt & pour? What is the ratio? I'm new to M&P!
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Genny (Mar 25, 2011)

I have not added dead sea mud, but I've added many other things. 
I don't know that dead sea mud would add any benefits to the mp soap since it's going to be rinsed away right away.
I'd save something like that for a nice mask or even a scrub, so that way it gives it some time to work on your skin before being washed away.


----------



## andreaeileen (Mar 25, 2011)

Are there any big no no's as to what to add? I really appreciate any help!


----------



## Genny (Mar 25, 2011)

Well what I consider a big no no and what someone else considers a big no no might be different.
So here's my opinion on what shouldn't be added to mp:
Pureed food ~ It's going to get moldy
Flowers ~ They're going to go brown (except calendula)

Here's some things that you can add to mp:
Oatmeal (ground, whole, colloidal, etc)
Tea
Honey
Milk Powder
Coffee Grounds
Poppy Seeds
Ground Nuts (almonds, etc)
Cinnamon (it can be irritating on the skin though)
Cocoa powder
Sugar (Brown, Granulated, Turbinado, etc)
Salt (Epsom, Sea, Table, etc)
Oils/Butters (Olive Oil, Grapeseed Oil, Sunflower Oil, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, etc)
Clay (Kaolin, Rhassoul, etc)
Pumice
Jojoba Beads

  It really just matters what you're looking for in soap.  
  I've used all these additives in soap at one point, not all in one soap though LOL.  You can add many things to mp, much more than I have listed here.
  Butters and oils can decrease the lather of your soap and make it softer.
  Some salts can sweat a bit or they can become rock hard.  The same with sugar.  It's just a matter of experimentation and a lot of great note taking while you're experimenting.
  Personally for just a regular bar of soap to use every day, I don't add anything except color & fragrance oil.  That's where  I like experimenting, is with the different colors and mixing fragrances.


----------

